# Has anyone here ever built and welded their own grill and/or smoker?



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I am thinking about teaching myself how to wire weld, and I want to build and weld a new smoker and/or grill.

I realize it will cost me some time and money, but I really want to learn how, and figure this would teach me well.

Anyone here ever take such a project on? Would you do it again if you have?

I plan on getting a quality welder, MIG at first. I am thinking Miller Electric or Lincoln Electric.

I have either 120 or 230 volt service already wired into my panel in my garage & on my flat work in my backyard.

This unit is on sale right now for a good price:

https://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-us/Equipment/Pages/product.aspx?product=K2471-2(LincolnElectric)

Any welders out there feel like sharing your knowledge for a total newbie?


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I have built a few, welding takes a ton of practice to lay a strong weld and then much more to make a bead look pretty. I think welding is a skill that can help you in many projects. I wouldn't say a smoker is a beginners project. Lincoln and Miller are the two greatest brand welders IMO. Which ever you choose is just preference. I've always been a Miller fan. I would suggest buying a 220v over 120, they weld much better especially if you plan on welding anything that's 1/4" or bigger. Most smokers self made are as expensive as buying one of the same quality from someone on craigslist that does it for a living.
You can check out Schmokers Custom Pits on FB. He's out of Brownwood and they are quality pits, It can give you some ideas for a design


----------

